# FreeBSD changelogs



## alie (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

How to see FreeBSD changelogs for every releases ? since FreeBSD release engineer rarely mention the changelogs.


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Sep 29, 2011)

Every release comes with relnotes.html that contains short description of what changed. For more complete details you're advised to inspect commit logs and/or maillists.

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/relnotes.html
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/relnotes-detailed.html

http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes.html - for not yet released


----------



## vermaden (Sep 29, 2011)

You mat also check what is happening 'now' in the development process.

http://freshbsd.org/
http://freshbsd.org/search?project=freebsd
http://freshbsd.org/search?project=freebsd&branch=RELENG_8
http://freshbsd.org/search?project=freebsd&branch=RELENG_9


----------

